# Dead Man's Hole Saturday 3-29



## Maine_iac (Mar 28, 2008)

Went and wade fished Dead Man's Hole (the one behind the church) early saturday morning. I have been fishing it on and off for a couple months but this was the first time with a pair of waders. Anyways... The trout bite was on! I didn't count, but I can comfortably say I caught at least 25 between 0700 and 1000 in the morning. None were all the big, (the largest was around 20") but they were hitting everything I threw. One even attacked the popping cork I was using. I only kept two fish around 17". Caught a couple of keeper reds as well but let them back. Only been here since October and this was my best trout fishing trip so far. I hadn't been catching much and was getting discouraged, so it was nice to catch some fish for a change.


----------



## CisternAggie (Aug 16, 2005)

Congratulations on the Great day out and welcome to the board!

Tim


----------



## REDFISH STALKER (May 17, 2006)

Where exactly is Dead Man's Hole? I never heard of it. What bay system is that?


----------



## Maine_iac (Mar 28, 2008)

"Where exactly is Dead Man's Hole? I never heard of it. What bay system is that?"

There are evidently two spots named Dead Man's Hole. The one I am talking about is on the west side of Mustang Island behind the church. (I suppose that would be considered Corpus Christi Bay) There are a set of power lines running along side of it. (I guess the lines run over it in one spot) The other is to the north of Kate's Hole and south of Shamrock Cove. Hope this helps.


----------



## BALZTOWAL (Aug 29, 2006)

Dead Man's Is Where My Buddy And I Got Stuck At Last Weekend, It Is On The Right Side Of The Ditch Heading To Corpus Bay.


----------



## deepblue1 (Sep 15, 2006)

isnt that the area that you have to access right off of the icw and marked with pvc pipes, super skinny water? long skinny channel, I believe the last pipe is marked with a orange cone?


----------



## Maine_iac (Mar 28, 2008)

deepblue1 said:


> isnt that the area that you have to access right off of the icw and marked with pvc pipes, super skinny water? long skinny channel, I believe the last pipe is marked with a orange cone?


That would be the OTHER Dead Man's Hole. A little confussing, isn't it? This is the one behind the church, with the high lines over head.


----------



## CaptPb (Jan 26, 2005)

You've got it right. Deadman's is behind the church, under the power lines.Big muddy hole. Kate's is to the north just past the orange cone. (which has a large chunk of concrete sitting about three feet to the east). The confusion is from the gps maps. Can't put names where the power line is on the map. The supper shallow flats west of Kate's used to be called the Crane Island flats. And technicaly speaking, it's still Laguna Madre.


----------

